# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  [CC3/DD3] Vampire's Castle

## jaerdaph

Here's a project I've been working on in Dungeon Designer 3. 

This is a map of a vampire's castle loosely based on the castle map found in WotC's _Heroes of Horror_.  I created the floor from an image I found at Will's Hand Made Dungeon Floorplans. I really like the way the muddy, trampled grass turned out around the castle - I did a lot of experimenting (which I'm chalking up as time well spent) with the various sheet effects in combination to get it to look right. I'm not sure I'm done with this map yet - it still needs something - thus I'm posting it in the WIP forum. I'd also like to swap out the tree symbols with some more realistic pine trees.  I plan on eventually using this for a True20 Hammer Horror style campaign. 



Here's what the image looks like with CC3's powerful sheet effects turned off:



As always, thoughts and criticisms are most appreciated.

----------


## NeonKnight

Looks good. What are the Effects applied to the Muddied grass for us Inquiring types  :Wink:

----------


## jaerdaph

> Looks good. What are the Effects applied to the Muddied grass for us Inquiring types


Thanks! Let's see, if memory serves (and I'll verify this when I get home), there is an Edge Fade, an Edge Fade (Inner), and finally a Transparency.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Hey Jaerdaph, nice map, always like ones with vampires on it!

Here's a bare tree created in 3D that I use for lots of my maps. Its a 100 ppi transparent PNG at about 400 x 400 pixels. I can resize if you need it larger!

I actually use it as a base to paint leaves on for various other tree needs I have. I hope it works for your needs...

GP

Edit: I uploaded a non-transparent version, so I replaced it with the correct one!  :Frown:

----------


## jaerdaph

Very cool - thanks Gamerprinter!  :Smile:

----------


## Ilwan

Great map. I really like the floor tiles and applied effects.

----------


## jaerdaph

Thanks, Ilwan!  :Smile: 




> Let's see, if memory serves (and I'll verify this when I get home), there is an Edge Fade, an Edge Fade (Inner), and finally a Transparency.


There's also a Blur. I learned something interesting in the CC3 user's manual about Edge Fade - unlike Edge Fade (Inner), it only works on solid color objects, not bitmaps, so technically it isn't doing anything in my map. If I turn it off, however, it makes the muddy area look different (and not as nice). Weird, but I assume it has something to do with the opacity setting.

----------


## Larb

That looks really nice. I particularly like the indoor floor tiles, they really add to the atmosphere.

I'm also quite fond of this map from Heroes of Horror and I recently discovered it originally appeared in an old issue of Dungeon magazine.

----------


## ravells

Welcome back, Ilwan! Long time no see!

----------


## jaerdaph

> That looks really nice. I particularly like the indoor floor tiles, they really add to the atmosphere.
> 
> I'm also quite fond of this map from Heroes of Horror and I recently discovered it originally appeared in an old issue of Dungeon magazine.


Thanks Larb!  :Smile: 

Do you know which issue of Dungeon - I'd love to go through my collection and compare the earlier version.

----------


## jaerdaph

Okay, here's the latest version. I've added some pine trees from the CSUAC symbol collection for CC3.

----------


## Gandwarf

Looking very good, Jaerdaph. I noticed you placed some coffins. Are you going to add more interior stuff? I hope so  :Smile:

----------

